# Wacom Intous 4 Stiftspitzen



## Kujo2010 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Foris

habe wie verrückt im Inet gegooglet und nichts gefunden.

Welche Funtionen haben die verschiedenen Intous 4 Stiftspitzen ****?
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen

LG Kujo


----------



## ink (18. Mai 2011)

Moin
Du meinst die? http://www.wacom.eu/index2.asp?lang=de&pid=248
Dann lies mal die Beschreibungen 

Oder eher dies hier: http://de.shop.wacom.eu/Zubehoer-Ersatzteile/Intuos4/Flexible-Stiftspitzen-Flex-nibs-fuer-Intuos4
Das sind Ersatzspitzen, wenn du die jetzige runter gerubbelt hast.


Beste


----------



## MEERderIDEEN (21. Mai 2011)

BTW: Ist Euch aufgefallen, dass sich die Spitzen beim Intuos 4 viel schneller abnutzen als beim 3er oder den anderen Vorgängern? Nervt voll. Funktionen haben die Spitzen keine, nur ein anderes Gefühl beim "Zeichnen"... die einen mögen die härteren Spitzen, die anderen lieber die Spitze mit Federung usw. Alles Geschmackssache..


----------

